# Beretta 92fs trouble



## waoliver (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a 92fs Beretta and the trigger will not go back to double action unless I manually push the trigger forward. Can anyone help me with what be may causing this.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Trigger return spring


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

As said above, the trigger return spring could be bent, broken, or out-of-place (if that part of the pistol has been disassembled recently). Check this thread for more info:

http://www.handgunforum.net/beretta/24583-beretta-92fs-trigger-reset-problem.html

and you can Google/search for "Beretta 92F trigger return spring" and click the Images tab to see photos of what the spring should look like when it is installed. With the slide off the frame, you should be able to look in from the top, down into the cavity where the trigger is mounted, and see the top of the trigger and the spring.


----------



## NuJudge (Feb 15, 2014)

Trigger return springs on the Beretta 90-series guns are something that needs to be periodically changed. Wolff makes an aftermarket captive spring which does not break, in my experience. 

Changing trigger return springs is something even the non-mechanically inclined can do. There are helpful videos available on YouTube.


----------

